# [OFF] Jeux/applications libres JavaME ?

## xaviermiller

Hello,

J'ai une "colle" à poser : connaissez-vous des sites qui proposent des applications libres pour portables, au format Java 2 ME ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> J'ai une "colle" à poser : connaissez-vous des sites qui proposent des applications libres pour portables, au format Java 2 ME ?

 

Sachant que les vm hard/soft java 2 Me diffèrent d'un fabricants/developpeur d'os à l'autre amha tu vas au devant des soucis (c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que ça n'a pas bien percé dans le monde du mobile le java 2 me, du moins comparé aux attentes du début). À la rigueur un truc hyper basique peut-être.

----------

## xaviermiller

ok merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Gronono

Il existe quelques sites disposant d'applications et de jeux en J2ME. Comme par exemple : http://www.mobile4u.fr/

Par contre je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec kwenspc. Il existe beaucoup de téléphone supportant J2ME.

Mais il faut faire attention. J2ME est un ensemble de spécifications que les constructeurs de téléphone peuvent implémenter.

Donc suivant le téléphone, seul un certain nombre de fonctionnalités sont supportées. 

Je rajouterai que l'API J2ME n'a rien à voir avec celle de J2SE. Un certain nombre de classes qui peuvent considérer comme standard ne sont pas disponible dans l'édition ME (je pense notamment à l'api collection). C'est pourquoi des solutions comme Android se développe.

A+

Arnaud

EDIT : mince j'avais pas vu l'adjectif "libre". Donc le site que je propose ne va pas.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oki, je vais essayer  :Wink: 

C'est pour un Nokia 3109 Classic.

Wammu fonctionne parfaitement : accès au répertoire, agenda, envoi/Réception de SMS, ...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Gronono wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec kwenspc. Il existe beaucoup de téléphone supportant J2ME.
> 
> Mais il faut faire attention. J2ME est un ensemble de spécifications que les constructeurs de téléphone peuvent implémenter.
> ...

 

C'est exactement ce que je dis.  :Neutral: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

J'ai essayé deux sites de soi-disant "jeux gratuits pour mobiles". Aucun jeu vraiment gratuit, ce sont des démos, ou adware nécessitant une connexion réseau/téléphone.

Mais sur FreshMeat, j'ai trouvé 172 projets J2ME http://freshmeat.net/tags/j2me

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Mais sur FreshMeat, j'ai trouvé 172 projets J2ME http://freshmeat.net/tags/j2me

 

"tagged" J2Me.. donc dans le tas tu peux en virer pas mal qui n'ont rien à voir d'une applis codé en j2me et tournant sur mobile   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bien sûr, mais je suis tombé sur 2-3 sites et jeux intéressants (GPL, et tout, donc tout le monde est content). Reste plus qu'à les essayer

----------

## Ezka

Y a pas longtemps je cherchais un genre de skype (ou quelque chose permettant la voip) pour mon 6210 ... pas trouver de truc vraiment concluant  :Sad: 

Si jamais t'as plus de chance/temps, n'hésite pas à partager.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour l'instant, je cherche plus des gadgets. Je ne vois pas l'utilité de faire du skype avec mon modèle, je préfère alors utiliser un ordi.

----------

## Ezka

Ben avec les forfaits à options "internet illimité" ... ça peut devenir 'achement intéressant d'avoir la voip sur son tel. Comme je trouvais pas vraiment de truc j'ai laissé tombé. De plus je crois que les opérateurs télécom ont tendance à "brider" ce genre d'idée  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ce serait quand même bien qu'un nouvel opérateur vienne nous mettre tout ce bouzin hors de prix (forfait télécom) directement sur le net + voip  :Laughing: 

edit ortaugraffe

----------

## xaviermiller

Dans mon cas, j'ai une carte pré-payée, avec tarif de 2002 (TRES intéressant). Je n'utilise que les fonctions téléphone et SMS, pas l'internet, qui est hors de prix.

----------

